# Philips Plants & Aquarium T12 24" at HomeDepot



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Recently my T5 fixture broke down so I took out my old T8-T12 Fixture. I see in HomeDepot there is a Philips Plants & Aquarium T12 24" 20w 2700K and 660 lumen tube. The price is good. 

I want my plants to glow well so I think this specification of light is good for me.

I also see Hagen has a T8 24" 20W, 2800K and lumen forgot to look. 

What is the difference between these lamps?

Thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check this out. http://wood.bigelowsite.com/articles/fluorescent_lamps_and_ballasts.htm Seems like the main differences are efficiency and degradation of the bulbs. In my experience the reflectors used makes the biggest difference.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally would not use 2700K bulbs for a planted tank. They are good for terrestrial seedlings and some indoor plants, BUT not really good for aquatic plants. I would aim for a spectrum in the 5000 - 10,000K output. I know Phillips also makes a 6500K spectrum and I find these to be a great manufacturer and Kelvin rating for aquatic plants.

JMHO !

Stuart


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I have tried the plant bulbs, but get nicer color and better growth with daylight or full spectrum bulbs, which also happen to be cheaper.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I would aim for a spectrum in the 5000 - 10,000K output. I know Phillips also makes a 6500K spectrum and I find these to be a great manufacturer and Kelvin rating for aquatic plants.


The phillips ones are called daylight deluxe bulbs and I have found them at Homedepot before. You can get them in T8s as well.


----------

